

Everything Stupid Can Kill You: Welcome to Goodell World - krebby
http://www.mrdestructo.com/2015/01/everything-stupid-is-alive-and.html

======
krebby
This piece originally appeared on Rolling Stone's online section but was
pulled.

------
angersock
Now _that_ is how you write an angry essay. Well done.

